# Sacramento CA- K Tigers Demonstration Team Performance Next week!



## Drakanyst (Jun 11, 2015)

For those of you interested, there is going to be a demonstration by the K Tigers at American River College next week. Tickets are $20. This team is known worldwide and incredibly engaging to watch. 

Besides, who doesn't like neat kicks, breaking stuff and fighting?


----------

